# Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2



## Tobcinio (15. November 2011)

*Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*

K ann mir jemand eine Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2 emphelen ?Mfg


----------



## eVoX (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*

Bei Folie hätte ich was, und zwar die von Folix, benutze die scheon seit jahren.

Amazon.de: Folix


----------



## McClaine (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*

SAMSUNG i9100 GALAXY S II TPU SILIKON SCHUTZHÜLLE CASE: Amazon.de: Elektronik

sowas hier nutze ich schon seit Mai - in Kombi mit Displayschutzfolie einfach Top


----------



## Hideout (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*

Die Displays sind doch Kratzfest, wofür eine Folie?


----------



## McClaine (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*

ähm gegen Fingertapser zb!? 
Und man kann die Front zerkratzen, is zwar schwer aber es geht definitiv


----------



## Mistadon (18. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*

Wenn ein kratzer drauf ist ist es ärgerlich, und trotz Gorillaglas kann das passieren. Ich hab mir meine bei schutzfolien24.de bestellt, da habe ich auch schon die für mein wildfire geholt, die haben da super folien.
Cases gibt es auch, ich würds googeln.


----------



## Hideout (19. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*



McClaine schrieb:


> ähm gegen Fingertapser zb!?
> Und man kann die Front zerkratzen, is zwar schwer aber es geht definitiv


 Weiß nicht, sind deine Fingertapser unwegwischbar? 
Stimmt, ist wirklich sehr schwer wenn die sogar die Spitze einer Nagelfeile überstehen. 
Aber hab mal so was wie eine Matt-Folie gesehen, das war cool weil sich da keine Flecken gebildet haben und die hatte tolle Gleiteigenschaften.


----------



## Iceananas (19. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*



Hideout schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist wirklich sehr schwer wenn die sogar die Spitze einer Nagelfeile überstehen.


 
Dann ist es mir unerklärlich wie ich einen Krater in mein Gorilla Glas reinbekommen habe, bin ich Superman?  Aber ich glaube das waren einfach die Schlüsseln, die ich aus Versehen in dieselbe Tasche getan habe  Dass das Glas ein bisschen Kratzen aushält heißt nicht, dass es z.B. mit Stoß auch so ist. Eine Folie hätte die Kraft auf jeden Fall ein wenig aufgefangen.


----------



## Hideout (19. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*

Ja gegen Stöße ist es natürlich wesentlich empfindlicher, weil es ja gehärtet ist. 
Aber hab mal nen Test mit Schrauben und Messern und Nagelscheren gesehen, da war nichts zu sehen auf dem Glas. OK im Video wurde ein Samsung Wave getestet aber das Glas sollte das gleiche sein.


----------



## Iceananas (19. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*

Das ist mir schon klar, nur sind solche Tests oft nicht praxisnah. Reines Gleiten verursacht vielleicht kein Schaden, aber man kann sein Handy nie so lagern, dass sämtliche Gegenstände nur flach auf dem Display rumreiben, sondern auch mal gegenhauen, und für solche Fälle ist eine Schutzhülle doch gedacht. 

Ansonsten darfst du dich gerne mal von der Hinterlassenschaft meiner Schlüsseln überzeugen, die mit einer Folie verhindert worden wäre.

(HTC verwendet dasselbe Glas wie Samsung).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McClaine (20. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*



Hideout schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, sind deine Fingertapser unwegwischbar?
> Stimmt, ist wirklich sehr schwer wenn die sogar die Spitze einer Nagelfeile überstehen.
> Aber hab mal so was wie eine Matt-Folie gesehen, das war cool weil sich da keine Flecken gebildet haben und die hatte tolle Gleiteigenschaften.


 
Es geht darum, das es weniger werden und diese leichter weggewischt werden können 
Ausserdem siehe Post darüber


----------



## Xion4 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*

Also Handytaschen kaufe ich immer hier:

Taschen von Raedan - Qualität aus Deutschland

bisher nie Probleme mit gehabt, das Microfleece reinigt ganz gut, Taschen passen immer perfekt.


----------



## Hideout (20. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*

Na wie gesagt, finde ja besonders diese Matt-Folie so interessant, weil man dort erst gar keine Fingerpatscher sieht und es fühlt sich toll an. Aber um vor Stöße zu schützen würde ich lieber eine richtige Handytasche nehmen


----------



## Xion4 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*

Also bei aller Liebe, wo ist das denn keine richtige Tasche? Ich bin vielleicht eigen mit meiner Einstellung, dass ich einen 400€ Gegenstand so bahndel, dass ich eben kein "Bumper" brauche, wozu die Wirkung ja auch noch fraglich ist.


----------



## Hideout (20. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*

Hää, nee 
Es ging um Taschen statt Schutzfolien, wegen den Stößen gegen das Display. Habe mich nicht auf die Taschen die du verlinkt hast bezogen, tschuldige. Die sehen doch gut aus


----------



## Xion4 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*

Oooops


----------



## Iceananas (20. November 2011)

*AW: Hülle und Folie fürs Sgs2*



Hideout schrieb:


> Na wie gesagt, finde ja besonders diese Matt-Folie so interessant, weil man dort erst gar keine Fingerpatscher sieht und es


 
Das Problem bei Mattfolien ist, dass das Bild durch die Körnung der Folienoberfläche total grieselig und somit zerstört wird. Sieht aus wie ein permanentes Bildrauschen, kA ob ihr euch das vorstellen könnt. Da die Mattfolie an der Oberfläche ja rauh ist (das licht wird gestreut und man hat somit keine Spiegelung mehr) sieht nicht nur die eigentlichen Pixeln leuchten, sondern auch ein Schleier aus bunte RGB Farben 

Es gibt High-Tech Folien, die dieses Problem durch mehrere Layer umgehen, aber die habe ich bisher nur in Asien gesehen. Falls jemand was gutes hier kennt wäre ich dankbar  bisher waren selbst 15€ Folien die ich gekauft habe aus dem Billigmaterial.


----------

